

Ten Rules for using Google Talk at Work - Part 1 of 2 - ditojim
http://blog.ditoweb.com/2011/04/ten-rules-for-using-google-talk-at-work.html

======
abbasmehdi
Mine it's always set to busy so people only message me if it's important.

